# Drill Powered Web Slinger



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't find the original thread here, but I saw 



 video a while back and decided to try building one of these. The hardest part was finding a suitable fan blade. This is an 8 inch 6 blade condensor fan. I bought a lot of 5 of them on Ebay. You can find the little Rubbermaid cups at Wal Mart.

This is an easy 10 minute project. It works very well. It's easy to use, the webs look great, and they hold up very well. I ended up getting a quart of rubber cement at Joann's for $4 and some change using a coupon. The rubber cement goes a LONG way. I think this is a great alternative for anyone looking to make some good looking webs without using a compressor.

D.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool, may have to give that a shot. How are the rubber cement webs for clean-up? Is this something you could shoot all over the house for a party, then vacuum up the next day?


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I may have to try this if I can't get my web shooter dialed in this year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That is the neatest, most organized work space I have ever seen. He is the Male Martha!

I wonder if you could use a plastic blade scavenged from one of those small clip-on fans??


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> That is the neatest, most organized work space I have ever seen. He is the Male Martha!


That's too funny. :laugheton:

I like a neat work area. But dang, if you got time to line 'em _all_ up by size...you need more work.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

corey872 said:


> Cool, may have to give that a shot. How are the rubber cement webs for clean-up? Is this something you could shoot all over the house for a party, then vacuum up the next day?


Yes, it cleans up pretty easily, but they are tacky. Tacky in a good way. Once you get a small bit of it together, you can roll it along and it picks up the rest of the webbing.

One crucial thing they fail to mention in this video, Rubber Cement is very flammable !!!! Both when wet, and it also burns pretty quickly when it is dry. You might want to limit the usage to the outdoors only. they do make a professional grade (non flammable) web fluid, but I do not know how it will work being used in a small gun like this. I am going to order a can and try it out. Stay tuned !!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Clean up is always an issue they never seem to talk about in these how to vids. 
Been wanting a web gun for some time now, this is more in my price/ budget range.
Looking forward to the next vid. Thanks.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

ouizul1 said:


> That's too funny. :laugheton:
> 
> I like a neat work area. But dang, if you got time to line 'em _all_ up by size...you need more work.


oh hell ...very funny;... send him my way please... I got alot of work I could use some help with


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

We made one of these, but substituted the plastic container with an empty PVC primer can. 

The webs look excellent, but they are very delicate. They don't hold up at all to wind outdoors.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

ouizul1 said:


> We made one of these, but substituted the plastic container with an empty PVC primer can.
> 
> The webs look excellent, but they are very delicate. They don't hold up at all to wind outdoors.


My test in the basement seemed to work pretty well. I did order the pro fluid today. I still need to experiment with the size of the holes and number of holes in the container. Right now, I am only using 1 small hole.

I was really blowing the webs around with the fan from the web slinger as I was doing it, and the really seemed to hold up pretty well. My intent for now is to only use this for detailing props (at least this year)


----------

